# Sumac soap



## Kenike77 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi All,
I am new to soap making. Have made some coffee ground soap once with great success. I want to make more soaps and lotions for Christmas presents.

I dreamt  the other night about putting red sumac berries in soap. I tried googling it to see if anyone else has done it. That is how I found this site. 
Please give me your opinions on this. I would be using glycerin soap base with whole berries. Please do not confuse this with poison sumac. Sumac berries are used, ground up , in many Mediterranean and Indian dishes.

I think the berries would look lovely in the soap and they  grow prolifically here in Kentucky. 
Thank you for any input.
Denise


----------



## LBussy (Oct 11, 2014)

OKay I'll start out:  What do you mean by glycerin base?  Do you mean a melt and pour base?

Gotta admit I've never heard of a sumac you could eat ... gonna go look that one up.

Oh, and welcome!


----------



## Ellacho (Oct 11, 2014)

Unfortunately, fresh fruit and vegetable are not recommended for MP soap because they mold.


----------



## LBussy (Oct 11, 2014)

I did some Googling and it seems like dried sumac may be an option ... it's used as a dye as well (moroccan leather) so who knows, it might be very nice.


----------



## goji_fries (Oct 11, 2014)

Kenike77 said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to soap making. Have made some coffee ground soap once with great success. I want to make more soaps and lotions for Christmas presents.
> 
> I dreamt  the other night about putting red sumac berries in soap. I tried googling it to see if anyone else has done it. That is how I found this site.
> ...



Zataar soap?


----------



## lsg (Oct 11, 2014)

If your berries were dried  it might work.


----------



## Kenike77 (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes, a melt and pour glycerin soap. And the berries would definitely be dried out. 
Thank you all , for your encouragement. This looks like a fun place....


A web site on the spice:
http://[URL="http://www.thespicehouse.com/spices/powdered-sumac"]www.thespicehouse.com/spices/powdered-sumac[/URL]

On the plant itself. I have read that Native Americans use to use the berries to make a type of beverage that tastes similar to lemonade. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sumac

Soaps, from what I can tell the Zataar is a conglomeration of different spices and/ or a type of marjoram?


----------

